# FOR SALE-1997 Aluminum 2H BP Sundowner-Cincinnati Oh



## morrisfamily (Oct 23, 2012)

‎1997 Aluminum Sundowner 2 Horse Bumper Pull-Lighted Dressing/Tack room has 15 removable aluminum headstall holders, 2 removable saddle racks, aluminum blanket bar, carpeted, smoke window with screen opens into box, two front smoke windows wth screens that slide open and vented. Tack area has seperate door. Horse area has padded butt and chest bars and pads on the divider. Removable/movable divider. Horse area has 3/4" mats and is lighted as well. Ramp has rubber mat on it. Horse area has 2 escape doors, one on each side. Long sliding smoke windows on each side of the box. Trailer is very user friendly, ramp is light enough for child to lift and lock. Easy on gas to haul. Trailer is well lit on outside, too. $5900.00


----------

